# Can't access work schedule website with android... any suggestions?



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

Hi everyone,

So here is my situation... I work at the Olive Garden currently, and we are switching over a web-based scheduling system for work. Unfortunately, I can't access it from my Android. The website says that you have to have IE to access it. I also can't access it either with firefox. in both cases with my phone and with firefox, I will type in my login and password and click "login" and it doesn't do anything. it just reloads the page. I can access it with Chrome though on my laptop.

I was wondering if there was anyway that I could get this to work on my phone. I have tried with the google browser and opera on my phone and I have had the same results. I read that with the Dolphin browser I can "emulate" a particular web browser with the "User Agent" setting, but I don't know how to do it, or if that would even work.

Thanks


----------



## razorloves (Jun 7, 2011)

In the stock android browser you can type about:debug in the address bar then hit go or enter. Then go to settings and choose debug. Then choose UAString and change it to desktop. Then try your site.


----------



## LazerOrca (Aug 2, 2011)

unfortunately it is still not working after trying what you suggested :-(


----------

